# I've sold.. 0 rabbits (help!?)



## vkalvacev (Aug 21, 2011)

Ok so its not like I denied x amount of people, I only said no to one person who I had a bad feeling about. WELL someone told me about a month ago that they were 100% set on getting a rabbit, planned on taking it today but seeing as its 5 pm and no contact whatsoever, I'm just going to ignore them. If they want it, they can contact me. THEN I thought I sold another one but when I came back from a 5 day vacation, I still heard no response from them when I updated them on the rabbit so that was unsold. Then, someone emailed me (the perfect home too, I was so excited) that they wanted 1-2, so I put them on hold. No answer for the past 3-4 days, so theyre available. THEN someone contacted me a couple days ago and said they want 1, maybe 2, but I never heard from them after that. I also had one person who wanted them cheaper (sorry, I cant..) and another who wanted for breeding (never called back) SO all in all, none sold! I have them on a news site, craigslist, oodle, and hoobly but theyre almost 2 months old and I need them GONE (6 of them, 4 are going to friends thankfully). Have you ever been in this situation??


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 21, 2011)

vkalvacev said:
			
		

> Ok so its not like I denied x amount of people, I only said no to one person who I had a bad feeling about. WELL someone told me about a month ago that they were 100% set on getting a rabbit, planned on taking it today but seeing as its 5 pm and no contact whatsoever, I'm just going to ignore them. If they want it, they can contact me. THEN I thought I sold another one but when I came back from a 5 day vacation, I still heard no response from them when I updated them on the rabbit so that was unsold. Then, someone emailed me (the perfect home too, I was so excited) that they wanted 1-2, so I put them on hold. No answer for the past 3-4 days, so theyre available. THEN someone contacted me a couple days ago and said they want 1, maybe 2, but I never heard from them after that. I also had one person who wanted them cheaper (sorry, I cant..) and another who wanted for breeding (never called back) SO all in all, none sold! I have them on a news site, craigslist, oodle, and hoobly but theyre almost 2 months old and I need them GONE (6 of them, 4 are going to friends thankfully). Have you ever been in this situation??


Your planmed sales were never carried through by you.  Please don't take offense but as a seller it is your responsibility to contact those who are going to buy your bunny.  Getting mad and ignoring someone who told you a month ago they were 100% and hasn't showed up sure isn't the way to a successful business.   Also IMHO, you would have more success if when someone is of interest to get a deposit to hold that bunny.  People who are really interested will not balk at this practice.  The ones that e-mailed should have at least sent some kind of deposit to hold those 1 or 2 bunnies as well.  If no one came to collect and fully paid for those bunnies on hold, at least you would have something to hold you over until you got another customer.   Is there an auction in your area?  And you might have to sell these 6 at a loss because I wouldn't start any more litters until then.  The snowball affect is bad, especially when it comes to living creatures.  

Unfortunately people will not come through with their commitments. Or it slips their minds.   You need to protect your business with requesting deposits to hold and making those calls to make sure the customer remembers their commitment.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 21, 2011)

Also keep in mind that this isn't the best economy. If you are new to selling rabbits, you may want to talk to other breeders in your area on what they do to sell their rabbits and for how much. People will only pay what they can afford and if you are higher than everyone else, then they will go to others first.


----------



## vkalvacev (Aug 21, 2011)

Ms. Research - You're right. I contacted them again and I will see if they want it or not. Fortunately, this isn't a business for me yet so I won't have to worry too much if I'm nice or not lol. I'm sure it didn't slip their minds because they were returning from somewhere and the plan was that they would meet me at my house, and later said somewhere in the city (uh..?) so yup.  And see, I never understood what deposits were for until now, although some people have gone pretty far just to come get the rabbit so I would feel bad if they had to come to bring a deposit. Anyways, they're ready to go so I technically have no way to hold a deposit. I'm def. not starting ANY litters at all, these were just merely for pets and the second was a complete accident. 

Ksalvango - I do know that they sell for $35 and above for pedigreed/quality rabbits, but the cheapest is a backyard foreign breeder who sells for as low as $8 a rabbit but honestly, I doubt they are the breeds they are claimed to be. I sold my first litter for $20, but this one I have no choice and must sell for $25. I can always negotiate the price to $20 to the right home, but really, $5 or $25, if youre hesitant to buy it for that much or LESS then why get a rabbit? Go to a shelter.

EDIT: its a good thing I made sure they were still interested.. at least one got sold and I really like the sound of the home but I just feel bad.. just so sick of these no shows/no replies! 5 more to go..


----------



## M.R. Lops (Aug 21, 2011)

vkalvacev said:
			
		

> Ok so its not like I denied x amount of people, I only said no to one person who I had a bad feeling about. WELL someone told me about a month ago that they were 100% set on getting a rabbit, planned on taking it today but seeing as its 5 pm and no contact whatsoever, I'm just going to ignore them. If they want it, they can contact me. THEN I thought I sold another one but when I came back from a 5 day vacation, I still heard no response from them when I updated them on the rabbit so that was unsold. Then, someone emailed me (the perfect home too, I was so excited) that they wanted 1-2, so I put them on hold. No answer for the past 3-4 days, so theyre available. THEN someone contacted me a couple days ago and said they want 1, maybe 2, but I never heard from them after that. I also had one person who wanted them cheaper (sorry, I cant..) and another who wanted for breeding (never called back) SO all in all, none sold! I have them on a news site, craigslist, oodle, and hoobly but theyre almost 2 months old and I need them GONE (6 of them, 4 are going to friends thankfully). Have you ever been in this situation??


I have had problems with people backing out at the last second and no shows.  That's when I changed to a first come first serve basis.  IF someone wants me to hold a rabbit for them then they must put down a down payment.  Unless they plan on coming to get the rabbit in the next couple of days.  I do have waiting lists how ever which has turned out as a disaster, because I emailed everyone who said they wanted a bunny, but most of them haven't replied and its been almost 2 weeks, since I emailed all of them to let them know that my litter has arrived.


----------



## CYGChickies (Aug 21, 2011)

I had mentioned passing interest to a breeder 3 hours from my home. She texted me weeks later and told me about available rabbits at a lower price--and just because someone won't pay $50 doesn't mean they don't deserve a rabbit. Some people are looking to start a rabbitry and will shop around for a deal. Anyway this breeder made me a deal so I drove to pick the rabbit up after paying a deposit. Another well-known Dwarf Hotot breeder in Kansas met me at the Missouri state fair--5 hour drive for me--and sold me two great quality full Ped rabbits at a lower price than what others closer wanted.

I guess what I'm saying is sometimes--if you can afford it--a slight "deal" is something people will jump through hoops for, and you should always be persistent with buyers. Sometimes money gets tight and they're embarassed to say that they don't want to spend a lot on a pet, and then a month later they're financially stable again and a little nudge from you to let them know you still have rabbits for sale is the way to seal the deal. 

I'm speaking strictly as a consumer right now since I haven't started breeding much less selling any of my rabbits yet.

CYG


----------



## Sommrluv (Aug 21, 2011)

I think it might come down to where you are advertising. Are you posting only on craigslist and other free sites? Or do you have newspaper ads and fliers out?

When dealing with craigslist, flaky is pretty much the norm. I have a theory about this...often people selling items are not really experienced in the retail or service industry. I have come across an attitude often where people are extremely inflexible as far as time & location to buy something from them. That is a very bad attitude to take. Often sellers on craigslist and similar sites are of the mindset that buyers need to cater to them because they are getting a "deal", but that's not always the case.

It's always good to set solid appointments and speak with people on the phone when setting that appointment. If you are only available evenings, and the buyer prefers a daytime pickup, try to be flexible with a time on the weekend or a day off. Ask them if there is a good time for them and work around it, and if they try to put you off for longer than five days, let them know without a deposit you are unable to hold anything for them because there is a lot of interest. 

I think the number one reason there are flakes, no shows, and cancelled appointments for these types of things is because the seller won't be flexible in schedules.


----------



## vkalvacev (Aug 21, 2011)

Only the free sites just because it is one litter only, I do have it up at a nursery but that hasnt sparked any interest yet (it might have been taken down as I havent been there in over a month). I dont think its anything to do with schedule because I basically allow them to come whenever they want (as I'm free for only a little bit longer). Anyways, if people ask me that they want a deal because they are breeding, they can always let me know but that really hasnt happened yet - except for one disaster call that called me a liar and wanted my rabbits for $10! :/


----------



## CYGChickies (Aug 21, 2011)

vkalvacev said:
			
		

> Anyways, if people ask me that they want a deal because they are breeding, they can always let me know but that really hasnt happened yet - except for one disaster call that called me a liar and wanted my rabbits for $10! :/


Yikes that sounds like fun. :/

Maybe some breeders won't mention they're breeding because they're afraid you won't sell then? Maybe that kind of attitude is mostly dogs and cats--so competitive.

Anyway I was thinking and perhaps rabbit sales are down because it's vacation and back-to-school season and money's being spent elsewhere. Give it a week or two and pet sales might start up again. I imagine there'll be a steady rise up to Christmas then a fall and rise again in the Easter season. Of course if you've been having this run of luck since before summer than my theory is shot. Good luck and ps what kind of rabbits are you selling?

CYG


----------



## poormans_99 (Aug 23, 2011)

that is the problem with dealing with the public, most want something for nothing


----------



## vkalvacev (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah well Its also frustrating when someone wants a rabbit a week or two after theirs died.. and then they dont respond until a few days later saying they aren't sure if they're prepared! Sheesh.. you would think you would make sure youre ready to get another before you ask, unless youre 12 of course..

Most people have actually told me if they want to breed or not, and I just continue and give them more info to help them out a bit. 

It was really weird because I wasnt getting any responses, and then boom literally 3 in 10 minutes! 1 person who I still dont know if they want them, another person who cant get them because they cant pay $25 until they get their paycheck (so nothing sold), and another person who didnt respond. Sheesh! I got more people looking at a rabbit in front of a store in 5 minutes than offers on them


----------

